
CAPTCHA for calls. We're working to eliminate unwanted telemarketers - thomastruett
https://quitcalling.us/
======
mankash666
I like the hustle of a landing page to gauge interest. However, there's no
description of how it will work. Maybe a simulation video can communicate your
vision, but there's no reason to sign up now

